# Documenting Jig or Fixture setups???



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Is there a basic/recommended format to tag a new shopmade jig or fixture that would be used frequently?

I was thinking back to my days in the Canadian Army's EME (Electro Mech Eng), where entire manuals were written over the smallest widget. They had a lot of makework projects... 

With today's digital cameras, its a lot easier, but there's always some special tweaks that need to be annotated. Collet and Guide sizes, bit type and depths (Jig thickness, bit depth, adjuster settings, etc.)

Like most guys over 40, I get spasms of CRS (Can't Remember Anything), so I just wondered if anyone had any tips.

I figured I could scoop some free tags at the bag counters at the airport and stuff my notes for a given jig/fixture and drill a 'tag hole' in the jig, instead of making a shiny brass tag with embossed notes. :lol:


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Norm, 

P-touch makes some heavy duty tapes that hold up pretty well, have extra adhesive for rough enviroments, it could be a possibility. 

Kristin


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristin D said:


> Norm,
> 
> P-touch makes some heavy duty tapes that hold up pretty well, have extra adhesive for rough enviroments, it could be a possibility.
> 
> Kristin


Thanks Kristin. I'll check into that. I've got Avery Label's layout program (Free download)

Templates & Software | Avery

I was wondering if there was a basic list of info that people kept or wrote on their more permanent jigs.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Stormin Norman said:


> I was wondering if there was a basic list of info that people kept or wrote on their more permanent jigs.


Hi Norm. I would think that guide bushing size, bit type/size, maybe height adjustment. I'm thinking any information that you will need to use the jig again. I "personally" haven't had much luck with labels. I use a majic marker, but that's not the perfect solution in all cases either.


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

Norman, 

I bought a reconditioned p-touch that hooks up to USB port, takes up to 1" wide tapes for about $25 from p-touch direct.com It came with the software to do horiz or vert multi line printing in your choice of font or size, just a thought. Can also be used standalone with the full qwerty keyboard on the thing with LCD preview

Kristin


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I use a Sharpie permanent marker on my jigs. I include the project, any critical measurements or accessories required. This works well for identifying the jig but it is a good idea to keep a project log with important information. That way when someone asks you to duplicate a project you made in the past all the information is available.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Perhaps I should start to label my jigs and templates, I waste too much time sitting wondering what I made a particular template for! This was particularly so when we moved home after 35 years, I came across so many beautifully made jigs that for the life of me I couldn't figure out what they were for, so to the dump they all went.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have one or two jigs most are not marked up or have tags on them ,I don't keep a log how to use them or what they are for ,to me it's like riding a bike once you have you don't forget how the norm, most logs are like putting it on a roll of TP you can't make heads or tails out of it anyway.
Many of my jigs/templates are not just for one type of job.

But that's just my 2 cents 

It's almost like putting a tag on your edge guide for your router or putting a note on it saying this is edge guide ,,WHY ..

====


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one or two jigs most are not marked up or have tags on them ,I don't keep a log how to use them or what they are for ,to me it's like riding a bike once you have you don't forget how the norm, most logs are like putting it on a roll of TP you can't make heads or tails out of it anyway.
> 
> ...


I knew it Bob, you're a Manila tag and string guy  

Kristin

PS- do they even make those anymore? :dance3:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 


hahahahahahaha yes and no I use the small string white tags on my router bits, it's gives me notes how to set them up....

like below

====



Kristin D said:


> I knew it Bob, you're a Manila tag and string guy
> 
> Kristin
> 
> PS- do they even make those anymore? :dance3:


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

See I knew it a modernist! No manila tags, little cloth bags or even a fountain pen! 

Kristin

PS- just kidding


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Magic marker, or Sharpe. Write on jig fixture. Just things like bushing and bit size if needed. I also like to write the date I made it. No instructions. I figure that I either know it, or I'll figure it out (again). I don't like tags; they get in the way, or get lost, or get torn off.


----------



## Stormin Norman (Dec 3, 2011)

Harry, we are over 40, when CRS takes hold (Can't Remember Anything!, so being a router rookie, I figured I better do something to keep track.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Norman

I always write the bit and guide bush sizes on all my jigs, shop-made and bought in. 

Saves oops moments!

Regards

Phil


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the oops moments all the time  so like Harry my jigs and bits never get tags or notation on them. 

Regards
Harold


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Kristin D said:


> See I knew it a modernist! No manila tags, little cloth bags or even a fountain pen!
> 
> Kristin


Didn't you know there is nothing short about Bob except his....Well let's just say there is nothing short about Bob and leave it at that. :lol:


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

hi bobj3
could you tell me the program you use to annotate the pictures of what they do like in #10 post or a similar program...I wish to start a project and place the pictures of the progress here and putting the text on the images would sure help people to understand better....thank you


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

I use Paint Shop Pro. most of the time but it's not free BUT you can use Paint.Net and it's free and works just as well..

Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing

====



alittlebit said:


> hi bobj3
> could you tell me the program you use to annotate the pictures of what they do like in #10 post or a similar program...I wish to start a project and place the pictures of the progress here and putting the text on the images would sure help people to understand better....thank you


----------



## alittlebit (Aug 19, 2008)

thank you for the quick response....have downloaded and will give paintnet a try in the morning....thank you again


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Jerry

It's so good MS is now using it in the new Windows OS..to replace the old Paint.

==



alittlebit said:


> thank you for the quick response....have downloaded and will give paintnet a try in the morning....thank you again


----------

